# Wartime Songs Music



## parsifal (Oct 24, 2015)

I thought it might be a good idea to have a place for wartime songs that people might like to share


----------



## parsifal (Oct 24, 2015)

Here are some Russian wartime songs that my wifes grandfather knew and loved. 

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pnXMnitDc_

As far as i know its about the uncertainty of war....but im happy to be corrected


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R6K74o29qfQ_


and perhaps the moist famous Soviet wartime song....talking about the mortalityof the common soldier, of which they were keenly aware


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uj7E5W8g0VM_

Edit : I forgot this one, which in English means "Sacred War"


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9PtawlOV8hw_


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 24, 2015)

I listen to the 40s channel on the Sat. Radio. Best music in the world.




Geo


----------



## gjs238 (Oct 24, 2015)

_Der Fuehrer's Face_ by Spike Jones


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MReV9dkAVhY_

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 25, 2015)

Nice.


----------



## parsifal (Oct 25, 2015)

Reportedly Rommels favourite wartime song


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jEIm3pe5wbA_


A famous song if ever there was one....the german version of Lili Marleen


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bUsePoATbrU_


You cannot have this song without paying respect to the English version


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZSMuTm649Hk_

And a short (English) film about the origins of this song, which served both the Allies and Germans alike


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_X2c2Xoi3Fw_


----------



## mikewint (Oct 25, 2015)

One even I remember:

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qafnJ6mRbgk_

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QrVaObffYNw_

And from WWI:

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t2kA73sEo6Y_

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mLwPe-HuAlo_

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Oct 29, 2015)

gjs238 said:


> _Der Fuehrer's Face_ by Spike Jones
> 
> 
> _View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MReV9dkAVhY_



Lol, Nice. 


Wheels


----------



## VBF-13 (Dec 11, 2015)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PPJZTRqQ1Xw_

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## VBF-13 (Dec 11, 2015)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_CI-0E_jses_

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## VBF-13 (Dec 11, 2015)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n92ATE3IgIs_


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 11, 2015)

Dont forget the collection of Big Band Swing music I uploaded here: http://ww2aircraft.net/forum/music/band-swing-41673.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## parsifal (Dec 12, 2015)

Curious to learn about Polish, French and italian music of the war. Anyone have any inklings they want to share?


----------



## Wurger (Dec 12, 2015)

Here a couple of Polish songs singing during the German Nazi's occupation ... these are parts of the "Zakazane Piosenki" ( Forbiden Songs ) movie made just after the war in 1946.


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iea3CQOGdD0_


----------



## Wurger (Dec 12, 2015)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bii4ppdiumc_


----------



## Wurger (Dec 12, 2015)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l02eorK28Zo_

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 12, 2015)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hl8wCUq_OJo_

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 12, 2015)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SDgmuINcXV0_

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 12, 2015)

The "Oka" song of the Polish 1st Tadeusz Kościuszko Infantry Division ...


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PBUBHlj0WHI_

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 12, 2015)

The "Spoza gór i rzek" , march ...


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8g8GO59ExcE_


----------



## Wurger (Dec 12, 2015)

March of the People's Guard


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-JKEhBwRoqw_

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 12, 2015)

And one more... "Warszawskie Dzieci" (the Warsaw Children), a song written in 1944 and very popular during the Warsaw Uprising.


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kXYTWUyE8WQ_


----------



## parsifal (Dec 13, 2015)

My observations thus far (and it just my opinion) is that the Russians are the saddest of the sample, the Polish the most connected, the Germans the most martial, the British the most hopeful, and the American music the the most uplifting.


----------



## Hiromachi (Dec 13, 2015)

It is worth noting that this songs (particularly first few brought by Wurger) bring a very different polish from current one, the accenting is very different and some of the words are no longer in use. Personally I find it very unique and beautiful, unlike the "modern" language which takes way too much from English. 

Here I found some pre-war songs of polish military : 

A March of Polish Airman which in 1937 was adopted as official March of Polish Air Forces

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pCJDykIjJ7s_

Here is a combination of various songs popular in Army, which are coming from WWI Polish Legions - "Shooters March", "Green meadow", "And our battery" (keep in mind that those are rough translations of the titles done by me, so they may not be that precise  )

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s9-V3t0A4Ks_

A March of Squadrons of Border Protection Corps

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bTJbU4PY2nA_

And here is something I am not sure how to translate so better will leave it without a translation

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0bVZAljZQ74_

A certain problem here is that many many songs popular in polish military were forgotten as you may imagine post war, since they were "politically incorrect" and dated back to the despised fascist pre war army, while new military was having its own legend created in the East. There were also those songs particularly unique to the specific units - example here could be "Żurawiejka" which was a short, two-line facetious couplet, written specifically for cavalry regiments of the Polish Army, it humorously and ironically presented history of a given regiment, as well as its contemporary fate. They were not really known to soldiers but mostly the officers, as being unofficial you'd rather hear them during some heavy drinking of the officers  


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TNdy0ea6gc4_


If I will find more than certainly will post it, but Wurger already did a great job covering the more popular ones

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------

